# طيران الإمارات أول شركة طيران تسمح باستخدام الجوال أثناء الرحلات



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طيران الإمارات أول شركة طيران تسمح باستخدام الجوال أثناء الرحلات​
أصبحت شركة طيران الإمارات أول شركة طيران تجارية تسمح لركابها باستخدام أجهزة الهاتف الخلوي (الجوال) لإجراء واستقبال المكالمات وإرسال وتلقي الرسائل النصية SMS، وكان ذلك على متن طائرتها ايرباص A340 والمتجهة من دبي إلى الدار البيضاء . 





ويرجع الفضل في ذلك بعد الله إلى تصميم نظام خاص يعزل أجهزة الإتصال عن أنظمة الملاحة . ويتم تفعيل نظام الاتصالات عندما تكون الطائرة على ارتفاع محدد و يكون طاقم الملاحة مستعداً للمراقبة والتحكم بالنظام . 

ويستطيع طاقم الملاحة منع إجراء المكالمات عند وجود إزعاج أو أثناء الرحلات الليلية لكن يمكن للركاب استخدام الرسائل النصية ، ومن الجيد أن نعرف أن جميع الركاب ملزمون بتحويل جوالاتهم إلى الوضع الصامت طيلة الرحلة منعاً للإزعاج (الحمد لله) . 

وتعتزم طيران الإمارات تجهيز المزيد من طائراتها بهذا النظام خلال هذا العام ، وإضافة دعم بلاك بري وخدمات البيانات الأخرى ..


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الخبر


----------



## اباتشي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هل هذه الطائره فقط جميل سيكون انجاز كبير عندما يتم على جميع الطائرات


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا مش فاهم كلامك ياسامح,


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
السؤال المطروح ما أصل النظام إن كان إماراتيا . . . فوالله إننا سنسر أيما سرور
وإن كان مقتنى من دولة ما فلم تسبق به الإمارات ولا يكون لتلك الدولة شرف السبق


----------



## Mr-X (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> *السلام عليكم
> السؤال المطروح ما أصل النظام إن كان إماراتيا . . . فوالله إننا سنسر أيما سرور
> وإن كان مقتنى من دولة ما فلم تسبق به الإمارات ولا يكون لتلك الدولة شرف السبق*​



دولة الامارات هى اول دولة فى العالم تطبق هذا النظام  وقد نجح بالفعل فى التجربة 
الصراحة انجاز عربي كبير جدا 
وطيران الامارات من اقوى خطوط الطيران العربية ان لم يكن هو افضلها من حيث الخدمة والرفاهيه
وهذه شهادة حق والله فأنا لست مواطن امارتي بل انا مقيم فى الدولة وارى هذه الخدمات بعيوني ، كلامي ليس الا شهادة حق وليس مدح او اى شئ اخر


----------

